# Home Owner Dubai Feb 24-26



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

*Home Owner Dubai starts*

Home Owner Dubai 2005, to be held at the Madinat Arena, opens tomorrow, February 24. The three-day conference will bring together the big players in the local real estate sector including developers Emaar and Dubai Properties, and finance providers National Bank of Dubai and Amlak Finance. Opening times: for 24th and 26th, 10:00-18:00; for 25th, 14:00-20:00.

Source

I hope someone goes to this because Emaar and Dubai Properties are the platinum sponsors and will most probably showcase New Downtown and Business Bay. Website: www.homeownerdubai.com


----------



## markmywords (Feb 16, 2005)

I dont think these companies will unveil big projects during this exhibition. Its going to be small, neverthless interesting. All these guys are waiting for the big one on March 8. MIPIM at Cannes


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

I know there probably won't be unveilings but more info and pictures of the existing projects would be great!


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

*Dubai Properties is a Platimum Sponsor for Home Owners Dubai 2005 show*

Leading property and real estate developer, Dubai Properties, has announced that it will actively support the Home Owner Dubai exhibition.

Hashim Al Dabal, Chief Executive Officer of Dubai Properties.
The show is to be held at Dubai's Madinat Arena from 24th to 26th of February 2005.

'Home Owner is a an important show that brings Dubai and its real estate opportunities to the attention of the world. Being part of Dubai Holding, it is our intention to actively support events in our field of operations that promote Dubai,' said Hashim Al Dabal, Chief Executive Officer of Dubai Properties.

*'We have, therefore, decided to not only take a large display area at the show, but to also be the show's Platinum Sponsor,' he added.

Al Dabal pointed out that Dubai Properties will be showcasing two of its major projects – Jumeirah Beach Residence and Business Bay – at the show.*

'We, in the UAE, are aware that Jumeirah Beach Residence is the world's largest single phase residential-cum-commercial property development. It stretches along 1.7 kilometres of the last of the Jumeirah Beach and offers an imitable year-round beach resort lifestyle. It is these facts that we wish to highlight to the international audience that will be visiting Home Owner Dubai exhibition,' the Dubai Properties CEO explained.

'*Similarly, Business Bay is evolving and getting refined day by day.* We have been receiving serious inquiries about the project since we opened it for sale. As you know, our first offering got sold out in a matter of hours. We shall be presenting more details of the project to prospective residents of a development that is being built to become an international business hub like Manhattan of New York or Ginza of Tokyo,' Al Dabal stated.

Home Owner Dubai 2005 show has sold out, according to the organisers, Motivate Events. They pointed out that the property market in Dubai and the Gulf is booming and that is reflected in the demand for space at the show.

Home Owner Dubai was first launched in 2003 and the organisers say that it has doubled in size every time it has run since then.

The show has a good international coverage and has received visitors - apart from the Middle East and the Gulf - from the United Kingdom, Eastern and Western Europe, Russia and especially India, which has a huge population, as well as the Americas and Australasia.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

*Home Owner Dubai exhibition inaugurated*

Mr. Abdulrahman Ghanem Al Mutaiwee, Director-General of Dubai Chamber of Commerce & Industry (DCCI) announced that the real estate sector, one of the most active economic sectors in Dubai, is witnessing a boom, and remarked that some real estate companies have succeeded in selling their total projects within a few hours.









Abdulrahman Ghanem Al Mutaiwee, Director-General of Dubai Chamber of Commerce & Industry (DCCI) at the Home Owner Dubai exhibition.

'That shows clearly the tremendous confidence of the investors towards the speed success of this sector as well as its high returns', Mr. Mutaiwee said on inaugurating the 'Home Owner Dubai' exhibition at Madinat Arena, Madinat Jumeirah in Dubai earlier today.

The event, set to last till Saturday, February 26, is the third show since its launch in December 2003, marking the UAE's premier residential real estate exhibition. More than double the size of the previous exhibition in June last year and bringing together specialist exhibitors with prospective home buyers, landlords, owner occupiers and investors, it is the non-stop-shop for everyone attracted to the region's burgeoning real estate industry.

'Home Owner Dubai' Exhibition is an annual platform for the real estate companies to showcase its enterprises and plans in a way to educate the residents and visitors on the investment opportunities. It is a unique site where the visitors can easily compare the prices, locations, services, facilities, real estate financial schemes.

Exhibitors include the companies involved in finance, interior design, furniture, contracting as well as real estate and developers who showcase their most recent apartments and villas. It is expected to attract all segments of investors thanks to the diversity of the projects showcased, which enjoy the advantage of ownership by all nationalities.


----------



## markmywords (Feb 16, 2005)

Photogallery available on Photo gallery section


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

i just see the model of global lake view
no gallery, just a single pic


----------



## markmywords (Feb 16, 2005)

Dubai-Lover said:


> i just see the model of global lake view
> no gallery, just a single pic


Sorry about the link. Its there in photogallery section and I assume you have already visited. You are the first one always to do so


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

Home Owner Dubai exceeds all expectations

Exhibitors at Home Owner Dubai 2005, which closed on Saturday, reported dramatic levels of business being done at the event.


One exhibitor, Sheffield Real Estate, sold 240 properties during the three-day event. Marketing Director of Sheffield Real Estate, Imad Badr said, 'Home Owner Dubai has been the most successful event for us. We didn't expect to do this amount of business at the show. It's been excellent'. 

Other exhibitors at the event also reported brisk business. Continental Real Estate reported selling over 80 apartments. Dubai Luxury Properties said 'We've had so many people on our stand we've had to use the aisles to do business'. 

Denise McGinty, Investment Director of Leads International said, 'Home Owner Dubai is by far the best property event as far as we are concerned. We do a lot of business here and not just selling properties. A number of our investment clients attend the show to add to their investment portfolios and Home Owner Dubai offers a one-stop-forum in which to see the opportunities open to them'. 

Speaking at the conclusion of the event, Simon O'Herlihy, General Manager of Motivate Events said, 'Home Owner Dubai 2005 has exceeded all our expectations. We have seen a 21% increase in visitor attendance of which 79% are new buyers or investors of property in the UAE. Moreover we have seen a significant increase in overseas visitors most notably the Far East, Eastern Europe and the Indian sub continent.' 

'The official figures for the event are that we had over 115 companies represented at the show, 4,020 individual visitors attending , and 97% of exhibitors said that the event had been successful or very successful for them, ' concluded O'Herlihy. 

Dates for Home Owner Dubai 2006 were announced at the event. The next in the series will take place at the Madinat Arena 26-28 January 2006.


----------

